# Keepsake chest



## PTownSubbie (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been pretty busy finishing a commissioned piece for a couple that just adopted their first child from Serbia. They wanted a nice chest to keep his things that he brought from his other home.

The chest dimensions are approx 38" x 18" x 20". The wood is Red Oak with Walnut accents.

It found it's way to a happy customer the end of last week. Glad to have finished it so I can get back to turning some more!!

Comments (good and bad) are welcome.

Here are some pics.....


----------



## omb76 (Mar 17, 2011)

Outstanding!!  Certainly a piece that will be treasured!


----------



## Rolland (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a beauty nice work. Is that the plans from Rockler?


----------



## Monty (Mar 17, 2011)

Great job.:highfive:

The only bad thing I can see is it's not at my house. :frown:


----------



## Boss302 (Mar 17, 2011)

Impressive piece of work!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Simply OUTSTANDING! Bravo, Fred!!!!


----------



## vallealbert (Mar 17, 2011)

Excellent work and craftsmanship.


----------



## RichB (Mar 17, 2011)

What a lot of work I know he will keep it forever.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking piece


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 17, 2011)

very very nice indeed!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Heres the good, it's surely a treasure and the couple must be very happy.

Now heres the bad........................................



it's not mine.


----------



## Rmartin (Mar 17, 2011)

Marvelous! That will become a treasure passed down through generations.


----------



## simomatra (Mar 17, 2011)

Outstanding craftsmanship and excellent choice for the purpose


----------



## skiprat (Mar 17, 2011)

Wonderful craftsmanship!!!


----------



## Curtis (Mar 17, 2011)

that is very nice, can you tell me who you got the hardware from?


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 17, 2011)

~BOLOGNA~ LOL, NO WAY A SEABIE MADE THAT! 






NICE JOB FRED


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! And, Yes Seamus even Submariners can make cool stuff!! LOL!!



Rolland said:


> That is a beauty nice work. Is that the plans from Rockler?


 
Yep. This is the Steamer chest offered by Rockler. It takes about 55BF of lumber and the plans claim that it takes 35 hours to complete. It is fairly complicated with all the cuts but is a fine piece when finished.



Curtis said:


> that is very nice, can you tell me who you got the hardware from?


 
The Plans and hardware can all be purchased through Rockler. If you watch and are not in a hurry, you can get either free shipping or a good percentage off. One stop shopping at Rockler.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 17, 2011)

An heirloom for sure!


----------



## Papa mark (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking piece. You will treasure this forever.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice.  I'm sure it will truly be a "keepsake chest".  Outstanding!


----------



## Rolland (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a set of those plans and they are not for the faint of heart. I will say again you did an outstanding job on that chest. I may start on mine now after seeing what you have done. I am inspired again.


----------



## corian king (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Fred!! I did'nt know you had it in you..LOL Just kidding!!
That is a stunning piece of work Sir!
JIM


----------



## jaeger (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful piece!!!


----------



## markgum (Mar 18, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## trickydick (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm impressed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rherrell (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW, I REALLY like that Fred.........Great Job!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 18, 2011)

Rolland said:


> I have a set of those plans and they are not for the faint of heart. I will say again you did an outstanding job on that chest. I may start on mine now after seeing what you have done. I am inspired again.


 
Rolland,

Give it a go! I have a few tricks if you have specific questions. This is the 3rd one of these I have made and you find short cuts all the time!

I am here to help and answer any questions you might have!

Thanks again everyone! You guys keep this up and I won't be able to get into my shop because my head will be swollen so big....LOL!!


----------



## penhead (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow Fred...'very' nice...excellent job...!!!


----------



## USNR'03 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fred,

I knew it would look good, but that is outstanding!!!!!!!!:coffee:


----------

